# October Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

aww man, I thought the last contest was hard to choose...this is even harder :doh:


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes, this one is a real toughie. Relatively few entries this month, but they're all great.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

*BUMP*
Only 1.5 days left to vote!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

These photo contests are always so hard to pick just one, they're all GREAT!


Don't forget to vote everyone!


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

It looks like we have a winner! Congratulations, *Jamm*! You get to pick the theme for November. PM coming your way!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Congrats Jamm! They were all great pics but I loved the balls


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Congrats Jamm. Great photo


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Congrats to Jamm and Joey!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats Jamm. That was my favorite pic<:


----------



## Golden4Life (May 6, 2009)

Congrats Jamm!


----------

